# Week 13|14 B&W Challenge: Film Noir



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome!

This challenge will run until April 17, 2021
The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

_Let's see some interpretations of the Film Noir genre. Characterized by harsh contrast, prominent shadows, and evocative subjects, Film Noir, to me, is the creation of a mood. It can be still life, portrait, street, and more. Here's a link for some ideas https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiu1p7XpePvAhVYZc0KHUkkCnoQFjAXegQIAhAD&url=https://www.lightstalking.com/film-noir-photography/&usg=AOvVaw29S-XvGdUyIRphsy-oMyOe
They even show some attempts at the genre in color, but I say - GTFO! Film Noir is for B&W!_

Please enjoy the challenge!


----------



## smithdan (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 5, 2021)

Le raven is a fantastique film noir subject!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 6, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Le raven is a fantastique film noir subject!


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 6, 2021)

Reflections into the deep


----------



## limr (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Apr 7, 2021)

...Keeping my groove up.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 8, 2021)

Spotted this scene whilst walking around a night market this evening.


----------



## smithdan (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 9, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 205346


wow errie.......


----------



## smithdan (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't think this really fits but I've been skunked lately for the B&W challenge so here goes.   I get the sense that in addition to high contrast, this style demands sharp edges ... lacking in this image.   I really like the other submissions much better.  @smithdan 's flowers look great.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Apr 20, 2021)

.. film guys, always late for the party.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh I love the negative space there!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 21, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Oh I love the negative space there!


yes just perfect!


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)

1.37:1


----------

